# faded glassworks glass for sale



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2012)

i have some things to sell to help raise some money while i'm away. i will post some now and have my wife post some more once i leave. thank you all for your support towards me and my family. it is all highly appreciated. 



a few turtles to start with. they are $45 each plus $5 shipping and handling within the US. outside the US shipping is $7. reply via PM for payment details.

#18 -

 

#19 -

 

#20 -

 

#21 - 

 

got this jar. it is $50 + $5 shipping, within the US. 


#28 - 



a couple pendants. they are $45 each, + $5 shipping ...


#22 ...



#26 ...
 




a couple of dishes ...



this one is $50, ... plus shipping ...

#9 ...
 




this one is $45, ... plus shipping ...

#16 ...
 




this one is $55, ... plus shipping ...

#17 ...
 




this one is $45, ... plus shipping ...

#14 ...


a couple of "tops". they are $30 each, ... plus $5 shipping ...



#23 ...







#24 ...






#25 ...


some eyeball pendants i made yesterday, ...




#37 - $55 ...








#38 - $45 ...







#39 - $45 ...



Hello rollitup, this is fdd's wife. I have some of fdd's stuff for sale. I'm new to all this so please be patient. I have a lot of stuff and it may get confusing. Try to refer to everything by it's #. I will be using this account so you can contact me via PM. Thank You all for your help and support through all this. 



#1 - $125





#2 - $55

 



#5 - $45

 



#6 - $45

 



#7 - $55

 



#8 - $55

 

................


#10 - $45 - 14mm





#11 - $45 - 18mm





#12 - $45 - 18mm





#13 - $45 - 14mm





#15 - $75

 

.......................


#29 - $125

   



#30 - $45

 



#31 - $45

 



#32 - $45

 



#33 - $70

  

............................


#34 - $125

  



#35 - $45

 



#36 - $125

  

....................


#40 - $35





#41 - $55

 



#42 - $55

 

..........................

#43 - $125

  




#44 - $45


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 31, 2012)

Sold! The first one, #18 please!
sending pm now!


----------



## chewberto (Dec 31, 2012)

Great work, do you do this? #20 is sick My wife loves turtles.... do you always have these available?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 31, 2012)

chewberto said:


> Great work, do you do this? #20 is sick My wife loves turtles.... do you always have these available?



thank you. 

i have these right now. i may make a few more in the next week or 2. i have to take an "extended vacation" in 3 weeks so they are on limited supply right now.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 1, 2013)

I would love to get something done for her birthday around May, Im broke right now damn it! or I would swoop one up for sure.... Are these smokable pieces or just decorative? I like it either way, but a piece would be awesome as she is a smoker....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I would love to get something done for her birthday around May, Im broke right now damn it! or I would swoop one up for sure.... Are these smokable pieces or just decorative? I like it either way, but a piece would be awesome as she is a smoker....


the turtles are pendants, to wear around ones neck.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 2, 2013)

Yay! can't wait for the turtle! I'm going to give it to my grandmother!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you got any more glass for sale.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Have you got any more glass for sale.


yes, i just haven't posted it all yet.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow. Fdd, this is impressive!


----------



## growinman (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome work,* Fdd*!! I had no idea you'd gotten into glass...and that is so cool! Yeah, a bit spendy from the little I've learned. I look forward to seeing you post more up! 

On another note, I haven't been on here much in the past couple of years, and your talking about a 'extended vaca..' and all..... you've been such a major player in the day-to-day of this site......cant begin to imagine it without you. Would I be wrong in assuming that there will be no wifi where your going? And do you already know how long you'll be gone?
I truly wish you and your family well!

peace
gman


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 3, 2013)

growinman said:


> Awesome work,* Fdd*!! I had no idea you'd gotten into glass...and that is so cool! Yeah, a bit spendy from the little I've learned. I look forward to seeing you post more up!
> 
> On another note, I haven't been on here much in the past couple of years, and your talking about a 'extended vaca..' and all..... you've been such a major player in the day-to-day of this site......cant begin to imagine it without you. Would I be wrong in assuming that there will be no wifi where your going? And do you already know how long you'll be gone?
> I truly wish you and your family well!
> ...


email, but no internet. 

i will be gone anywhere from 13 months to 26 months. i'll have a better idea of exactly how long once i get there.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 4, 2013)

really interested in #26. I'll have to get back to you


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 5, 2013)

Turtles...


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 5, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> really interested in #26. I'll have to get back to you


#26 is sold, payment already sent! I guess he can ship it to you though.... LOL!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn dude my mom would kill for #18.
So that's a bowl? Could I get couple more pics?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jan 5, 2013)

Also which type of payments do you accept?


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Damn dude my mom would kill for #18.
> So that's a bowl? Could I get couple more pics?


Pretty sure he's not allowed to make or sell paraphanalia. This is just an awesome glass art thread!


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Damn dude my mom would kill for #18.
> So that's a bowl? Could I get couple more pics?


Sorry, I already bought #18 and #26 and I believe it's already on it's way. They are pendents, not bowls. and he accepts pay pal.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jan 5, 2013)

Bastards....









lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2013)

my wife has some of my stuff to sell that is "functional". it can't be posted until i leave though. she's gonna run this thread under this account while i'm away. stay tuned and be nice to her. thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 5, 2013)

I would love a glass piece of a frog to give to my mom.
She is BIG into frogs, faithfully rely on god is the message she has with them.
Do you have any frog pieces?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> I would love a glass piece of a frog to give to my mom.
> She is BIG into frogs, faithfully rely on god is the message she has with them.
> Do you have any frog pieces?


i don't, but i should. i'm sure they would sell well. i did make a penguin once. sorry i couldn't be of more help.


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 5, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't, but i should. i'm sure they would sell well. i did make a penguin once. sorry i couldn't be of more help.


Your tons of help. I figured you didnt or you would have mentioned it, but wanted to make sure. Im sure if I really wanted I could find one online, but I knew you would have given a better price if you sold frog pieces. Thanks
..Hey I'm finally ABLE to roll a joint, dunno how that happened! My joints look like Bannanas


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Bastards....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we might be able to work some thing out if he hasn't shipped it and or still has #19. You could pay him for 19, he ships it to me and I'll ship you #18.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2013)

i still have #19. 

i shipped #18 already.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you make any plates or shallower dishes?
btw I still have the original fdd piece you made me.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Do you make any plates or shallower dishes?
> btw I still have the original fdd piece you made me.


My girlfriend and I are lucky to each have one as well..Both signed with a Ti pen.

Retired mine when I heard about the arrest, and I'll bring it out of retirement when he gets out.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 5, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> My girlfriend and I are lucky to each have one as well..Both signed with a Ti pen.


I forget how long I have had it but it was when he first started doing glass. He even used purple to sign mine. I don't use mine either, it is a show piece.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2013)

i don't have any plates or dishes. it is a different process to make them. not something i have gotten into, yet. it's something i do want to address in the future though. 

sounds like my glass has become "collectable". you guys are awesome.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 5, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> Do you make any plates or shallower dishes?
> btw I still have the original fdd piece you made me.


I broke my first FDD piece 2 days after I bought it. My buddy Medimaryuser still has the one he bought at the same time.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait for mine. It's going to be a nice piece to my growing collection, and a sick birthday present to myself


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 5, 2013)

i think the turtles are kool, i know my daughter is into whales and sharks. I myself like a decent one handed sherlock style piece, carb hole on the left..lol. 
still trying to make it thru the winter right now, frikn heating oil is expensive this year. 

However as funds become available ill do a personal treat on a piece. ill be paying attention for new posts also.I know id love to own a piece you made.

I know you had said when you were reporting for your term. Hope everything is working out for ya settin the ol lady up before you go. sounds like you're going to do all right on the glass. good luck.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 7, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> my wife has some of my stuff to sell that is "functional". it can't be posted until i leave though. she's gonna run this thread under this account while i'm away. stay tuned and be nice to her. thank you everyone for your support.


Not that I have a problem with you. But I will wait until your wife post the other things. Thanks for all you have done .


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 7, 2013)

I just want to see all of the other goodies!


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2013)

Do you have any pipes/spoons?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2013)

DST said:


> Do you have any pipes/spoons?


my wife has some. she'll post some pics once i leave. i'm not allowed to make or sell them.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 9, 2013)

Bedliner??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Bedliner??


tailgate of my truck.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol that's what I figured. Those are really dope. I wish I had the.money to get all kinds of.glass. I've turned into such a glass-head these past 6 months


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 11, 2013)

The turtle is AWESOME! Can't wait until I can make cool shit like this! Got it a while ago just forgot to post the pic!


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Jan 11, 2013)

wait but you cant smoke pot out of any of those... Are these "lifestyle" products? You too can look like a burnout stoner.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 11, 2013)

^^^hater

Happy errly birthday to me


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> wait but you cant smoke pot out of any of those... Are these "lifestyle" products? You too can look like a burnout stoner.


it's worthless to you because you can't smoke out of it and then you call others "burnout stoners"? oh the irony.


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you ever post anything that doesn't noise people up?



ilikecheetoes said:


> wait but you cant smoke pot out of any of those... Are these "lifestyle" products? You too can look like a burnout stoner.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 16, 2013)

anything new?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 16, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> anything new?


yes, lots of stuff. it will go up next week. stay tuned.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> Hello rollitup, this is fdd's wife. I have some of fdd's stuff for sale. I'm new to all this so please be patient. I have a lot of stuff and it may get confusing. Try to refer to everything by it's #. I will be using this account so you can contact me via PM. Thank You all for your help and support through all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Mrs FDD, we are glad to have you here! Welcome!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm diggin 33  Hmmmmmm..... to buy or not to buy.... HMMMMM....


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 16, 2013)

wow, got some nice pieces there.

* Kron you beat me to it, but yeah thats one of my picks also. Just dont have the cash for anything right now. bills are comin all due. frikn heating oil is super expensive this year.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 17, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> Hello rollitup, this is fdd's wife. I have some of fdd's stuff for sale. I'm new to all this so please be patient. I have a lot of stuff and it may get confusing. Try to refer to everything by it's #. I will be using this account so you can contact me via PM. Thank You all for your help and support through all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm. #2 has me thinking.... Frankinpipe seems to be calling my name. I just got back from vacation so I'll have to talk to the boss but if it's not sold within a week it will be mine!


----------



## sunni (Jan 17, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> The turtle is AWESOME! Can't wait until I can make cool shit like this! Got it a while ago just forgot to post the pic!
> View attachment 2476558


zomg were turtle buddles!<3View attachment 2484118


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thunderrrrr buddiesssss


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 17, 2013)

Ahhhh! I can't wait to get home and look at all of this on my computer!


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 17, 2013)

thats a lot of dough....


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 17, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Ahhhh! I can't wait to get home and look at all of this on my computer!


hey is your avatar pic of hash? looks like hash in the shape of a blunt


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 17, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> hey is your avatar pic of hash? looks like hash in the shape of a blunt


hahaha no, it's an inception joint... a joint within a joint. Sum'bitch had to of had 2 grams in it. 

And I'm loving these sidecars, I'm really not in the market for another dry pipe but these are tempting.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 17, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> hahaha no, it's an inception joint... a joint within a joint. Sum'bitch had to of had 2 grams in it.
> 
> And I'm loving these sidecars, I'm really not in the market for another dry pipe but these are tempting.



The pictures really don't do them justice. They look 10x more amazing in real life.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

Christ!! I can't decide what ones I like. I'm liking 31,33,35,40,41. 

Decisions decisions, I deff need me a faded piece of glass though.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 17, 2013)

you're going to make me go broke...


----------



## Sencha (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful work. Gotta save some pennies before I make a purchase. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2013)

I was just thinking the other day, I wonder if there are any bowls, and then up pops the Mrs fdd with some pics...interesting. I am looking however for a bowl for my bong that has one of those little handles that pokes out the side, I use to have a RooR one but broke it. Anything like that Mrs fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2013)

Everything available at this time has been posted.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Is 41 still available?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Is 41 still available?


Yes, it is.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Let me check with the boss and make sure I can get it lol.


----------



## potheddi (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been searching for a glass pipe for my boyfriend for valentines day and cannot find what i want. I was curious if you could blow a pipe with a rebel flag on the end and the rest camo, like mossyoak camo or realtree, not army looking camo. with a large bowl pack size, and a matching large jar with a cork and large magnifier, like 6in tall. Please let me know. thankyou.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 21, 2013)

hahaha a mossy oak pipe would be so sick. i dont think FDD is currently blowing?


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Jan 21, 2013)

VLRD.Kush said:


> hahaha a mossy oak pipe would be so sick. i dont think FDD is currently blowing?


 That starts tomorrow. Sorry FDD couldn't resist.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Jan 21, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> Hello rollitup, this is fdd's wife. I have some of fdd's stuff for sale. I'm new to all this so please be patient. I have a lot of stuff and it may get confusing. Try to refer to everything by it's #. I will be using this account so you can contact me via PM. Thank You all for your help and support through all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#2 is sold!!! Everyone else better get your hands on one before I buy all this shit!


----------



## smokeymcnuggetz (Jan 22, 2013)

i will take #33 pm sent


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 23, 2013)

smokeymcnuggetz said:


> i will take #33 pm sent


Nice choice, knew that would go fast.

Liking those 18mm slides, But I just got a speeding ticket in the mail today, 459 dollars! 

Looks like I'm gonna have to start a fdd glass fund piggy bank and squirrel away money a couple dollars at a time.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2013)

Bajeesus, how fast were you going? like 300mph? I am waiting for one from Germany, 20km over the limit, bloody speed cameras.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 25, 2013)

Love the glass FDD I following your thread when you first started blowing years ago. 

I just came back to the forum a few weeks ago, and have been catching up on the last 2 years. Really sorry to hear about the shit your dealing with. I gotta wish you and your family the best, and if I can swing some new glass I'll be PMing you/your wife. 

I'm not sure when you are leaving or if I infact missed it, but if not I wanted to say thanks, besafe, and "TTYL" I'm not gonna say good bye, it will obviously be awhile but I have faith we will be basking in your growing knowledge again before long.

Peace Bro,

*TC*


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 25, 2013)

my latest FDD piece with my future mother.


----------



## smokeymcnuggetz (Jan 29, 2013)

received my item yesterday, that was very fast shipping. thank you very much. i will probably be getting another one as soon as i can afford it. just got 2 new bowls a week before i got fdd's hah..


----------



## SFguy (Jan 31, 2013)

fdd2blk said:


> #35 - $45
> 
> View attachment 2483585 View attachment 2483586


id like to purchase this one is it still available.??


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;l3EryN4stwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3EryN4stwQ[/video]

Hope FDD gets my cheesy Christmas cards, lol.


----------



## MaggyD (Feb 11, 2013)

These are breath taking. Very beautifully detailed. Did you find good homes for all of them?

View attachment 2460960 View attachment 2460961

#19 -

View attachment 2460962 View attachment 2460963

#20 -

View attachment 2460964 View attachment 2460965

#21 - 

View attachment 2460966 View attachment 2460967[/QUOTE]


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 11, 2013)

NoGutsGrower said:


> The turtle is AWESOME! Can't wait until I can make cool shit like this! Got it a while ago just forgot to post the pic!
> View attachment 2476558





sunni said:


> zomg were turtle buddles!<3View attachment 2484118





MaggyD said:


> These are breath taking. Very beautifully detailed. Did you find good homes for all of them?


[/QUOTE]

The two pictured above have found homes, sunni and I got them... I think other two are still available...


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep #20 and #21 are still available.


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2013)

the turtles literally are the shit coolest shit ever like hes so beautiful i dont even wanna wear him ......


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2013)

I still have some nice glass for sale . PM me if you are interested.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Mar 10, 2013)

come on people It's some nice glass!


----------



## SurettaW (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, gang .. humor me. I'm not a kid and I'm not a flake, just a newbie w/a card and a stupid little metal pipe.

First, I collect amythest-colored glass. (Actually, I collect a LOT of glass .. not para, just glass) 
Second, I'm obsessed with Hello Kitty. 
I also like "Star of David" (6-pointed star) pattern on lots of stuff.

So, I don't know how much stuff costs; I'm on a low budget. But if anyone has anything I might be interested, feel free to PM me. I've bought and sold on E-Bay; I know how to do it. Most of the stuff will probably just sit on my shelf (with the rest of the glass). 

Also, I'm always interested in interesting glass stuff; especially if it isn't expensive. Thanks .. just piping in. You'll get to know me, they tell me I'm "quirkey & eccentric," but I'm just 19 with 34 years of experience.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Mar 11, 2013)

FDD is no longer, nor ever did make custom order. Hit up Bulletproof


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello I just want to check in and let you all know there is still a lot of good glass for sale. And here is a list of whats been sold. #'s -* 2, 3, 4, 18, 19, 20, 26, 29, 33, 39, and 43*. August 3rd is FDD's birthday I am offering Free shipping for from 8/03 til 8/10. I'd like to send him some $ for some ice cream. Please PM me if you are interested or have any questions. Thanks.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 3, 2013)

everyone needs ice cream, i am placing an order, Happy Birthday FDD!!

#28 is bought and paid for so stop drooling, its mine!!


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (Aug 9, 2013)

Hella dibs on #39... I hope I get some spare dolo before someone snipes it from me! I want it so bad!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 10, 2013)

#28 arrived safe and sound, great wrapping job, i love bubble wrap. THanks FDD and Mrs. FDD!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Aug 27, 2013)

Mrs. FDD

I wanted to say that I am extremely sorry this happened to your family. I took several years off from forums to lay low and get life going and came back on and pieced together what had happened. FDD gave me good advice and contributed alot to this community here. I hope he has not lost heart. His "Sheridan" stay will extend through the holidays? please pm me his address and maybe yours?. I would like to try and make the holiday better. Do you have kids? wish you all well.


----------



## welshsmoker (Aug 27, 2013)

just spoke to his misses, he could use some mail, pm for his addy. thanks.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2013)

ive been unable to mail fdd, it is on his way it keeps coming back for somereason


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry I dont check this thread very often..like almost not at all . I do however always check Fdds pm box. As of today items that have been sold are..*2, 3, 4, 6, 18, 19, 20, 26, 29, 33,36, 39, and 43.* Please pm me if you are interested in any of the available pieces. Christmas is coming and I am offering free shipping.
Thanks everyone for your continued support.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 30, 2014)

Still have a lot of glass available. 

*FREE SHIPPING* within the USA. 

Help support your favorite glassblower..


----------



## flaiks (Apr 12, 2014)

I am very interested in $10 if its available still ? Seems I cannot PM You, also if 13 is available might want that one.


----------



## flaiks (Apr 13, 2014)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> #28 arrived safe and sound, great wrapping job, i love bubble wrap. THanks FDD and Mrs. FDD!!


let me know if you wanna sell #28


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 13, 2014)

u got skills bro


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 14, 2014)

naa all my FDD works are in safe keeping for the right time to bring them out and celebrate freedom from_ the man_, a few more years i imagine/


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 3, 2014)

is #1 left?


----------



## potpimp (May 15, 2014)

Any glass still available here? PM me if you need to.


----------



## JazzyLady (Jun 23, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> I still have some nice glass for sale . PM me if you are interested.


I am new.. and dont know how to do a PM, but I am a glass artist. I make marbles and cabochons. Your work looks like some of the sea snails I've seen in Australia. Nudibranchs is what they are called. I'd like to buy one. Can you send me a message to tell me if any of those pipes are available?


----------



## Beanni (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey, I cannot figure out how to PM you, but if you still have item 21 for sale I'm interested in purchasing it, PM me if you're willing to sell.


----------

